# EL Paso, Tx?



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

anyone in the southwest part of Texas?


----------



## jorge7993 (Jul 13, 2011)

im in el paso


----------



## montezuma (Feb 27, 2017)

im like 6 years late to this thread..but im in ep too haha.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

montezuma said:


> im like 6 years late to this thread..but im in ep too haha.


welcome to the forum


----------

